# Reload this Page BMW X3 molested in lot for parking like a BMW should be parked!



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

*BMW X3 molested in lot for parking like a BMW should be parked!*

Funny but upsetting response to the "How BMW drivers park our cars thread"



> My buddy parked his new X3 like a BMW should be parked and someone left a funny ass note after intentionally messing his ride up!


----------



## mybluesky (Feb 19, 2008)

Was the X3 actually vandalized?


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Hate to say it, but I would probably do the same thing. Except I wouldn't hit the car on purpose...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

white trash (insert other adjective in front if you choose)


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

chadi said:


> Hate to say it, but I would probably do the same thing. Except *I wouldn't hit the car on purpose*...


+1

I am a fanatic about not hitting other peoples' cars w/ my doors and hope to get the same karma returned.

'My buddy parked his new X3 *like a BMW should be parked*'
What a tool.

It's a new vehicle that really is not that special, it's not like it is vintage and rare.
The new & CPO lots are packed of X3/5s

If you desire respect, be respectful.

:dunno:


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry to say it but your buddy is a douche. its just an x3. now if it was a z4 or m5 i would understand two spots. the note is funny as hell though.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

mullman said:


> +1
> 
> i am a fanatic about not hitting other peoples' cars w/ my doors and hope to get the same karma returned.
> 
> ...


+1,976


----------



## hectanooga (Mar 5, 2007)

Seriously, parking like that is asking for trouble.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

77vetteguy said:


> sorry to say it but your buddy is a douche. its just an x3. now if it was a z4 or m5 i would understand two spots.


 If it were an exotic then I would be more understanding (although not by much.)

BMW's are as common as Fords around these parts. Driving an expensive Explorer doesn't make on special. Now if that were an LM002 or Cheetah, I'd build him his own parking lot wherever he went.


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

hectanooga said:


> Seriously, parking like that is asking for trouble.


+1

Almost guarantees trouble.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm 99.999% sure this is both a repost and an ancient web story.


----------



## Lewi-NC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re*

The guy with the x3 is still a jerk-off!
I can't stand when people do that sh*t, although I would never do that to a ride.
Hopefully he won't do it again.


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

Jever said:


> I'm 99.999% sure this is both a repost and an ancient web story.


You are .001% unsure of yourself.

Stop guessing.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

hectanooga said:


> seriously, parking like that is asking for trouble.


+1
I'll stick to parking a mile away.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

What a toolbag. I always park far away, and try to park by an island so there's only one side to get hit on, but never in 2 spaces. That basically guarantess you'll get f*cked. 

What a douche. He had all that coming to him and more. It's a flipping X3, not even remotely special.


----------



## phoenixreborn (Mar 30, 2008)

Older than the internet .


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

If you want to avoid dings, this is how you should park, but there is no guarantee if someone is jealous who will go out of his way to make a statement.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

To those of you who say that an X3 is not "worthy" to be parked like that, only an "exotic" is worthy of it - I have a question.

What exactly determines whether a car is allowed to take up 2 spaces? Is it the book value or the sticker price of the car? Is there a list of approved manufacturers and models? Could you post a link to it? I would like to know in case I end up with one of these cars in the future.


----------



## z4 (Jul 4, 2009)

Dave 330i said:


> If you want to avoid dings, this is how you should park, but there is no guarantee if someone is jealous who will go out of his way to make a statement.


Plus 1. ^

What I do is I will take my daily driver, if I am going to park it in any parking lots.


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Dave 330i said:


> If you want to avoid dings, this is how you should park, but there is no guarantee if someone is jealous who will go out of his way to make a statement.


Even that is still too close...

I park way way way way out there when I go to the Mall like this X6 driver


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

delmarco said:


> Even that is still too close...
> 
> I park way way way way out there when I go to the Mall like this X6 driver


Why bother parking an X6 out of the way? It's not like you could actually do anything to make it any uglier. 

:rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

delmarco said:


> Even that is still too close...
> 
> I park way way way way out there when I go to the Mall like this X6 driver


Are you sure you're not stuck? :rofl:


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

E36 Phantom said:


> Why bother parking an X6 out of the way? It's not like you could actually do anything to make it any uglier.
> 
> :rofl:


 Totally agree!


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Vandalizing someone's car, for whatever reason the vandal thinks "justifies" it is wrong. But so is taking up two spaces. It doesn't matter if you have a Yugo or a Ferrari FXX, you have no right to two spaces. People who act like little prima donnas are going to have punk vigilantes eff with them.

Like mentioned in other posts, if you don't want your car messed with, don't take it or park "smartly" using larger spaces, end spaces, or park in the boonies.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> If you want to avoid dings, this is how you should park, but there is no guarantee if someone is jealous who will go out of his way to make a statement.


Who stole that 997 and stashed it at a Walmart?
-Getz


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone that uses more than one space when it isn't necessary is asking for trouble and deserves anything that happens. Exotic or not. Everyone that wants to park in a parking lot should be expected to follow the common rules that govern society. Rude people with self-important attitudes like the X3 driver above piss me off. Parking in a structure like that, where it's obvious that parking spaces are at a premium deserves a ticket, or maybe even a tow. I think the letter is classic and well deserved. (And just to set the record straight, even though the person that parked like that is an asshat, I don't think willful vandalism would have been warranted.) Hopefully the vehicle wasn't damaged. Rather, I suspect the writer was trying to provoke a little well deserved worry. To that, I say well done!


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> Are you sure you're not stuck? :rofl:


 What? It's a BMW X6. It isn't possible to disable such a fantastic example of motoring excellence with mere soil. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> If you want to avoid dings, this is how you should park, but there is no guarantee if someone is jealous who will go out of his way to make a statement.


Public Service Notice:
Be on the lookout for a grey 997 holding up traffic in the greater Houston Metro area.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> If you want to avoid dings, this is how you should park, but there is no guarantee if someone is jealous who will go out of his way to make a statement.


A Porsche at Walmart.  I was getting out of my car at a Walmart, and this teenage girl was complaining to her mom that she didn't want to shop at Walmart. The mom pointed to my car and said if a guy that drives a BMW can shop her, so can you.

Back on topic, years ago we had a parking shortage at work, and yet one stupid woman used to park her POS Mitsubishi Mirage so badly that it took two spots. Mind you, the car was already scratched and dented so its not like she was protecting it. We laughed when they repoman showed up for it.


----------



## eXhilarat3d (May 30, 2009)

E36 Phantom said:


> It's a flipping X3, not even remotely special.


I drive an X3, am I worthy enough to post here?:bawling:


----------



## ganesht (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/05/25/im-sorry-i-put-a-dent-in-your-car/


----------



## Iamturbonium (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont like this either...

On a separate note, I dont know how true this story is, but I am 99% sure I know where the picture was taken. Irvine Spectrum in so cal. The license plate looks like California and I've been in that garage and thats exactly what the movie theater looks like from there. An x3 is like a Camry here, so I wouldnt doubt if someone did do this because its seen as nothing special.


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

getz said:


> Who stole that 997 and stashed it at a Walmart?
> -Getz


Well duh! Did you not attend Status Fest???


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

eXhilarat3d said:


> I drive an X3, am I worthy enough to post here?:bawling:


I didn't say that.  I said X3s aren't special. They aren't. They're extraordinarily run-of-the-mill entry level crossovers. If I saw one taking two spaces, I'd be pissed. Yeah, I have a double standard, if I saw a Ferrari 575 Maranello in two spaces I'd take pictures and drool. X3 != Ferrari Maranello.

FWIW, I have an 8 year old Jaguar with 141,000 miles on it. As much as I love my car and baby her, and as great of condition as she's in, she's not a "special" car either, despite being special to me. Few cars are. :AF330i:


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

getz said:


> Who stole that 997 and stashed it at a Walmart?
> -Getz


frog - but now he's serving time for his offense. :bigpimp:


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

Coconutpete said:


> To those of you who say that an X3 is not "worthy" to be parked like that, only an "exotic" is worthy of it - I have a question.
> 
> What exactly determines whether a car is allowed to take up 2 spaces? Is it the book value or the sticker price of the car? Is there a list of approved manufacturers and models? Could you post a link to it? I would like to know in case I end up with one of these cars in the future.


I'd say if you are not comfortable parking your car in a single space in a public facility you should leave it at home taking up two spaces in your private garage. If you drive a car that won't fit in a single space and are not using it for military purposes, you are probably a douche.


----------



## nrthface17 (Jul 8, 2009)

OBS3SSION said:


> Vandalizing someone's car, for whatever reason the vandal thinks "justifies" it is wrong. But so is taking up two spaces. It doesn't matter if you have a Yugo or a Ferrari FXX, you have no right to two spaces. People who act like little prima donnas are going to have punk vigilantes eff with them.
> 
> Like mentioned in other posts, if you don't want your car messed with, don't take it or park "smartly" using larger spaces, end spaces, or park in the boonies.


+1 completely agree with you


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

77vetteguy said:


> sorry to say it but your buddy is a douche. its just an x3. now if it was a z4 or m5 i would understand two spots. the note is funny as hell though.


You comment/ line of thinking is just silly.

You think the asshole who wrote the note, or the pleb at large, can tell the difference between an X3 and a M6??? Do you really think they wouldn't have done the *exact* same thing to a "z4 or M5"???

Those morons think it's just a car.

He took two spots for a reason and it's so that his car is protected.

Is he being selfish? Yes. 
But leave him alone. No one has the right to vandalize his car for any reason.

Two wrongs don't make it a right.

The mofo who wrote the note and did that to the X3 deserves to be tazered... numerous times. I personally would boil him alive but that's just me. Retard.



Dave 330i said:


> If you want to avoid dings, this is how you should park, but there is no guarantee if someone is jealous who will go out of his way to make a statement.


In public parking: I always park like this and I sometimes come back and find a moron parked right next to me, despite all the other available spots available on the lot.

I don't get it though: isn't there enough space? Why do people want to be close to each other? 
It should be the opposite at this point in time: this isn't 400 B.C., there is no food or survival angle here...

(Note: I have never ever been to a Walmart, what were you doing there???)


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

No sympathy from me. Taking two spots screams "Key me!".


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

At the university I went to they would ticket you if you took up 2 spots. In fact, they would ticket you if you parked on the line of your space.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

:aty for sure.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

@ CW:

That's fair.

I am sure he'd take a ticket but having his car damaged by some numbskull???


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

v12 said:


> @ CW:
> 
> That's fair.
> 
> I am sure he'd take a ticket but having his car damaged by some numbskull???


Of course that was the wrong thing to do but he also initiated it, in some way. I am not excusing the guy that did the damage and if they find him I hope he gets prosecuted for damaging personal property but as someone mentioned here, if you want to get respect start with respecting others.

I find it disrespectful when people pull into parking spots CLEARLY crooked, making it hard for the next person to properly park next to them. I do not ding them, just avoid them but it pisses me off that someone would have so little respect for the rest of the world that he/she parks like an ass and doesn't even bother to pull out one more time to correct. Is that really so hard? :dunno:


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree on the obvious laziness of some people whose motive isn't to protect their car if the parking spots are really cramped. 
They are just air-headed. But that's not what we are looking at here.

*When* the apparent motive is to conserve space around one's car, I don't see why people are so offended and cannot simply go on (they are driving, it isn't like they are carrying their car) a bit further and park somewhere else.


I am not saying he is right taking up two spots but when/ if I see that, I understand and agree with the intent/ motivation and just leave the guy alone. People should do the same. What's it to them if someone takes-up two spots: why do they even care??? 

I never see anyone calling a moron out on dinging a car out of clumsiness and/ or carelessness. Surely, that's just as wrong, isn't it? 
How about people bumping/ pushing the car in front of and behind them to parallel park??? 

Same selfishness but this type is actually damaging but no one goes out of their way to teach that person a "lesson"?


Conversely: in cases when each keeps to his own spot and is parked properly, notice how people will park-up too close to you, in a crooked fashion (as you mentioned) or (and this gets me really angry) when you go out of your way to park far-far-far away from everyone else and with 50 spots available, someone parks right *next to you*.


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

cwsqbm said:


> A Porsche at Walmart.  I was getting out of my car at a Walmart, and this teenage girl was complaining to her mom that she didn't want to shop at Walmart. The mom pointed to my car and said if a guy that drives a BMW can shop her, so can you.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Now I finally understand why those rusty Bronco driving "poor" people look at me with a slight nod of affirmation and a smile when they walk by me and my Bimmer in the Walmart parking lot!! :rofl: J/K.


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

Coconutpete said:


> What exactly determines whether a car is allowed to take up 2 spaces?


I suspect its OK if you are parking on private property and you actually own the property (thus can make the rules). Or perhaps if you're handicapped, there are no handicapped spaces open, and you need the space to getin / out of the vehicle. Otherwise, parking in 2 spaces is simply arrogant and self-centered, and invites a negative outcome.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

i would have broke out his windows
asshat


----------



## cloudyday (Jun 8, 2009)

...the loser parking his car like that is simply asking for trouble... :thumbdwn:
Having money does not entitle you to believe you're better than the next citizen.


----------



## BimmerNorb (Mar 28, 2009)

It's funny/sad that the person who wrote the note actually took the time out of his day to a. scratch up the car and b. write the note. Just shake your head at the douche that parked his car like that and move on with your life...


----------



## 135eye (Mar 16, 2009)

I dont agree with vandalism one bit, but I have ti say the X3 owner is a complete loser for parking like that.


----------



## eXhilarat3d (May 30, 2009)

I'd find nearby shopping carts and place them around the car. :rofl:

or any nearby movable objects of that matter (if there wasn't shopping carts around)


----------



## Dark Schnitzer (Feb 28, 2009)

77vetteguy said:


> sorry to say it but your buddy is a douche. its just an x3. *Now if it was a z4 or m5 i would understand two spots.* the note is funny as hell though.





Coconutpete said:


> To those of you who say that an X3 is not "worthy" to be parked like that, only an "exotic" is worthy of it - I have a question.
> 
> *What exactly determines whether a car is allowed to take up 2 spaces?* Is it the book value or the sticker price of the car? Is there a list of approved manufacturers and models? Could you post a link to it? I would like to know in case I end up with one of these cars in the future.


 I drive a Z4 coupe and will NEVER take 2 spaces......THERE IS NO circumstance where ANYONE should hog 2 spaces.

Its as ignorant as someone in an exotic parking in a handy-capped space.:tsk:

Effin' douchbagness x10 !


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

My car stay Anti Social...


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

delmarco said:


> My car stay Anti Social...


THAT, is very much acceptable though and I do it all the time.  You are still just taking up one spot, which nobody should gripe about.


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

JoeM3 said:


> +1
> I'll stick to parking a mile away.


+1

"Parking like a BMW should be parked"...is not taking up two spaces. That X3 got what it deserves, I would have done the same thing, ****ing douche gives other BMW owners a bad rap...

"parking like a BMW should be parked", is:
-At the edge of a parking lot, as close to the curb as possible
-Always backwards so you don't scratch the front
-Not parallel, EVER
-In a garage, in either a single space surrounded by cement columns, or in a double space as close to the column as possible
-never valeted
-next to other BMW's that you can tell take care of their cars


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Is that picture from the Irvine Spectrum parking structure looking towards the theatre?


----------



## 3seriesbmw (May 7, 2008)

Both did something wrong. No the guy shouldnt have taken up 2 spaces but that doesnt give anyone the right to touch that car. An X3 isnt special...well yea an M5 is really nice but just because someone puts a big engine in a big sedan doesnt make it special it just means its expensive. In the end everyone has to pay the payment and it might be all someone can do to make it on a base X3 but some may be doing all they can do to make the payment on their M5. In the end their all just cars no matter what the cost of it is. If its rare then put it in a museum or dont drive it. X3's have just as many rights as an M5 does.


----------



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

Petty jealousy aside, there's a reason a lot of people have a low opinion on BMW drivers - and the proctologically-challenged dweeb in the original thread is just one of the reasons why.

I understand why one wants to protect one's doors, I'm a very picky parker myself, but that's no reason to be selfish and inconsiderate of the public at large. Just because you own a nice car _you are not entitled to park like a butthole and take two spaces_. If you're worried about it, find a protected spot a ways away. It's _your problem_, not the rest of us.

I park like delmarco (post #53), or I park on the fringe in the boonies if necessary. One of the nice things about NM is that a lot of people drive big pick-ups and SUVs and parking lots are lined out appropriately (i.e. reasonably sized parking spaces) unlike major urban centers back East.


----------



## chp10_8 (Mar 12, 2009)

JoeM3 said:


> +1
> I'll stick to parking a mile away.


S#!t where I park I need a tram or a second car and there is where I take up two spaces but there is like 80 others that are free.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

BM2W said:


> Petty jealousy aside, there's a reason a lot of people have a low opinion on BMW drivers - and the proctologically-challenged dweeb in the original thread is just one of the reasons why.
> 
> I understand why one wants to protect one's doors, I'm a very picky parker myself, but that's no reason to be selfish and inconsiderate of the public at large. Just because you own a nice car _you are not entitled to park like a butthole and take two spaces_. If you're worried about it, find a protected spot a ways away. It's _your problem_, not the rest of us.
> 
> I park like delmarco (post #53), or I park on the fringe in the boonies if necessary. One of the nice things about NM is that a lot of people drive big pick-ups and SUVs and parking lots are lined out appropriately (i.e. reasonably sized parking spaces) unlike major urban centers back East.


+1 Yep. People will generally be understanding of parking a nice car out fo the way or in a select spot (end spot for example). Inconsiderate behavior like this only pisses people off and invites some idiot to take action. That or it invites some idiot in a Ford Escort to try and squeeze into one of those spots.


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

Saw this moron at the Home Depot the other day and i had to take a pic...I would've liked to leave a copy of that note just to F with him! lol


----------

